# Perdido pass



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Have they open the pass back up for fishing to keep or just cotton bayou boat ramp.


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

The pass has been open to catch and keep for a couple of weeks


----------

